# Hedgie erm... playing with self?



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

I've read in several places about male hedgehogs masturbating, but today Sophie (female) was sitting in my hand and stuck her head underneath herself and seemed to be thrusting a bit. What was she doing?


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't know for sure, but I assume female hedgehogs can masturbate too. Female dogs and cats do it, so I don't see why not.

It sure is funny when they do it right in front of you. I'm like, "Errr.. That's not something you're supposed to do in front of your mommy.." :lol:


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I had to tell Riley my hand's not that kind of girl.  Hedgies are just funny all the way around, aren't they?


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

Heh, yeah, she's so quirky!


----------

